

Ask HN: Dynamic DNS Hosting - aneesh

I'm setting up a web server at home and looking for a reliable dynamic DNS host.  Any recommendations for free or affordable ones?
======
ecyrb
<http://www.dyndns.com/>

My Linksys router is configured to automatically update my dyndns info.

